# Pygmies Anal Powers



## Tank (May 10, 2009)

Congo Soldiers Rape Pygmies For Supernatural Powers 
May 11, 2009 

GOVERNMENT troops sodomised pygmies in March in the eastern Democratic Republic of Congo (DRC), believing they would gain supernatural powers, a regional rights group said on Saturday.

"Some soldiers from the 85th Brigade sodomised three male pygmies to gain supernatural powers and protection in Kisa village in Walikale territory (North Kivu province)," said the Human Rights League of the Great Lakes (LDGL). 

"The village chief was stripped and (sodomised) in the presence of his wife, his children and daughter in-law," said the LDGL, which groups dozens of rights groups in Rwanda, Burundi and the DRC. 

"The children in turn were stripped and raped in front of their father," said the group in a report. 
It said armed groups in the region also abused the pygmies. 

"The elderly, children are being raped by the armed groups and wayward FARDC (government) soldiers" in eastern DRCongo, it added. 

The pygmies live essentially as subsistence hunter-gatherers in the forests in the DRC's equatorial zones and have been targeted by militia groups in the past.

Congo soldiers rape pygmies for supernatural powers | Herald Sun


----------



## submarinepainter (May 10, 2009)

I think it is a shame that these poor people are treated so shitty.


----------



## Tank (May 10, 2009)

I just hope the African's in America don't go after Americas little peoples bung holes supernatural powers.


----------



## JBeukema (May 10, 2009)

When religion and homosexuality mix, it's never good...


----------



## dilloduck (May 10, 2009)

Just how in the hell you think Mr. Bass got so powerful ? Ok--Who'e the shortest person here ????


----------



## Tank (May 11, 2009)

Pygmies butt holes have a supernatural power now? I never can keep up with all the new discoveries those clever black scientists come up with. Last week, it was that infant rape in South Africa cured AIDS, and before that, rape cured lesbianism. What would the world do without these advancements?


----------



## JBeukema (May 11, 2009)

Go Africa.... 

Notice the ones who went with the White man have indoor plumbing, now


Look up Liberia... oh, the irony...


----------



## Tank (May 12, 2009)

If it were white men porkin Pygmie butts, the world would be outraged.


----------

